# Dumb question -- default standard font for Safari?



## mfreeman72 (Oct 31, 2002)

I accidentally changed mine. I liked the way it was, and want to go back.

Can someone check their preferences quickly for me?

Thanks.


----------



## motoyen (Aug 15, 2001)

Standard Font Lucinda Grand 14
Fixed Font Courier 14


----------



## mfreeman72 (Oct 31, 2002)

Ahhhhh....much better.

Many thanks.


----------

